# nest box/box perch building material



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I'm going to spend some winter months re-building my nest boxes. I had previously used leftover scrap like OSB and I want something a bit better and easier to scrape. Any suggestions on a good material (like 1/4 plywood??) I would appreciate it. Seems to me that the heavier plywoods and one-by's are a bit too bulky.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

if u doin something do it right way 
ill recommend to you my nest boxes http://www.youtube.com/user/ceee0237?feature=mhee#p/u/16/JqDZJCX1mx4 easy to build things u need r right tools, materials and your head


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Hey that's great! How about another video tour so I can study on the underside, etc?


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

and even if u want u can convert these nest boxes anytime to perch boxes








k I'll post video tomorrow


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I love it so is that a "closetmaid" matial used shelving in the bottoms. Never thought of putting pull out drawers for cleaning. Now to add nest box fronts to those.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are just great for many reasons.. love the grids on the bottom.. raising young can get pretty ....lets say poopie..lol.. I have to scrape mine allot during breeding season as I only have solid wood floors in them..sometimes twice a day when they are feathering out and getting bigger and larger droppings so it can get messy.. the grids help with them staying clean.. and the colors on the back side helps with identifying their box...if a cock goes in the wrong one the intruder can get out quick.. I do like nest fronts only for the reason if you want to lock a pair up in a box you can..esp ones who think the loft floor is their nest box...also I use a nest front to lock in a hurt bird to heal if need be..but one can have a medical cage for that if you do not have nest fronts.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> I'm going to spend some winter months re-building my nest boxes. I had previously used leftover scrap like OSB and I want something a bit better and easier to scrape. Any suggestions on a good material (like 1/4 plywood??) I would appreciate it. Seems to me that the heavier plywoods and one-by's are a bit too bulky.


Make the boxes with the grain of the wood running the same direction you will be scraping.


----------

